# Is this unusual for an 11 1/2 week old Maltese?



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi,

I was wondering whether this is unusual or not as far as potty training. We have an 11 1/2 week old Maltese and she is dry at night in her crate and runs to the door to let us know that she has to go out.

Just wanted to get some feedback on this. Please do not think that I am complaining, but I have never seen this before on puppies that are so very young. She sleeps through the night after being taken out at around 10 PM and goes out again around 7 AM.

Snuggle's and Chrissy's Mom


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering whether this is unusual or not as far as potty training. We have an 11 1/2 week old Maltese and she is dry at night in her crate and runs to the door to let us know that she has to go out.
> 
> ...


Oh, please please please, when I get mine, let me get one that sleeps through the night and awaken to a dry crate! :biggrin: 

BTW, I dogsit for a Maltese named Snuggles. She lives up to her name.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering whether this is unusual or not as far as potty training. We have an 11 1/2 week old Maltese and she is dry at night in her crate and runs to the door to let us know that she has to go out.
> 
> ...


I got Jax at 13 weeks, so I don't know about 11 1/2 weeks. But Jax never went in his crate and slept all night, after he got comfortable in the house and the new situations. We'd go to bed around 10 and not get up until 7:30 - 8, so about the same time frame 

Sounds like you must be training Chrissy pretty well! :thumbsup:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i think it is a littel unusual - consider yourself lucky!!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Personally, I think that I am just very fortunate that Chrissy is so good. Hopefully it lasts!!! I have been very consitent with Crate training and I think that she just got the hang of it early on. 

Snuggle's and Chrissy's Mom


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

When we got down to just having "little" Cooper... we started letting him sleep in bed with everyone else over night. I'm sure we did that for at least a week or so with zero accidents. He was 12 or 13 weeks at that time. He pretty much had it all down... EXCEPT for wanting to poop in the kitchen...


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Maggie was pretty much the same way. She sleep through the night and would potty in the morning. It made life pretty easy! :biggrin:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda will be three the last of April and I get up with her everynight and always have, your soooooooo lucky


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Zoe was the same way. Slept all night long in her crate...not a peep out of her from day one. Her crate was always dry. I didn't feel comfortable just opening the door to her crate so I don't know what she would have done, I just always picked her up and carried her outside first thing in the morning. You are very blessed with your sweet Chrissy.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Somehow we ended up that lucky too-with Kosmo. He started in his crate right from the start-I remember the first night clearly-I kept waking up thinking I heard him whine-but nope....he would sleep through the whole night and no wet crate! :shocked: He's always been very aweseome with this! I thought I was pretty lucky! :thumbsup: Well-actually, I know I am :wub:


----------



## loulou (Mar 6, 2008)

LouLou is 10 weeks old. she's sleep thru the night and her crate dry in the morning too. My shihtzu is 2 years old now and he was like that when i first got him too. So to me that's usual.


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering whether this is unusual or not as far as potty training. We have an 11 1/2 week old Maltese and she is dry at night in her crate and runs to the door to let us know that she has to go out.
> 
> ...


I got Carly around 12 weeks and she only ever had one accident in her crate, a poop, which she somehow had managed to get up the the ledge of the pad inside so it wasn't really too close to her...I didn't even notice it until much later that day as the pad in her crate is navy. I couldn't believe how she got it there  Anyhow, she has not peed in her crate but if I do leave her in an ex pen overnight, which sometimes I do, then she will use the potty pad if needed, but mostly hold it.

You are very luckythat she goes to the door, Carly doesn't and she's almost 5 months now.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Even though she's holding it, I think that 9 hours is a very long time for a dog that age go. They have small bladders at that age and that can't be comfortable. Perri is an adult and when I sleep in I set my alarm to take him out after about 8 hours. He doesn't have accidents, and doesn't even wake me up if I sleep through the alarm, but I don't want him to be uncomfortable. I would take her out at least once during the night. JMO.


----------

